# New Sub



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Sub.
Hello I just purchase a sub for my home speakers, how is the best way to connect?
Thanks..


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Most people connect directly to the "sub out" of their receiver. Do you know if your receiver has a "sub out?" If not, you may need to connect using speaker level signal, or perhaps a line-level preamp output from the L/R.

Are you planning to use for home theater use, or just music?


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Otto said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Most people connect directly to the "sub out" of their receiver. Do you know if your receiver has a "sub out?" If not, you may need to connect using speaker level signal, or perhaps a line-level preamp output from the L/R.
> 
> Are you planning to use for home theater use, or just music?


It does have a "sub out". I read somewhere to connect speaker wire level would give better sound.
Is this true? Plan to use for HT, movies.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You definitely want to connect to the sub out, then. First, it will allow you to use the bass managment of your receiver. Second, it will allow you to effectively obtain the LFE channel of the DVDs you may be watching. 

Start by setting your crossover point to 80 Hz. Set your levels with an SPL meter if you have one. Once you have that up and running, let us know if you have questions or problems.

As to connecting a sub with a speaker-level signal, I wouldn't necessarily think it would be better or worse (assuming everything is implemented properly). One downside to it is that you are amplifying things twice, and thereby creating more noise in the signal. Still, in a sub, that could be considered negligible.


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Otto, Thanks for all this info. The sub out is the way I will go.
I'm anxious to get it up and running. Now a trip to RS for the cable I need.
Any suggestions on which cables works best?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What kind of sub did you get goose?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Also, What receiver do you have?? :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Any RCA cable should be fine. I'd check monoprice or bluejeans cable, if you can wait for delivery.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

goose said:


> .... I read somewhere to connect speaker wire level would give better sound.
> Is this true?


If you use the speaker outs to the sub you will only get the low frequencies that are sent to your main front channels. This works great for two channel music but if you use the sub out on the receiver the receiver will send all low frequencies that are sent to any of the 5 or 7 channels. So for home theater use thats the only proper way to do it.
As far as a RCA cable just get a decent $20 cable (the thicker kind) that has good connectors.


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> What kind of sub did you get goose?


The Polk Audio PSW111...
I hope it will be a good one.


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Otto said:


> Any RCA cable should be fine. I'd check monoprice or bluejeans cable, if you can wait for delivery.


Thanks. I'll check the ones you mentioned.


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Also, What receiver do you have?? :bigsmile::bigsmile:


I have an older Yamaha R-V1105.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

goose said:


> I have an older Yamaha R-V1105.


Well ... after reading the specifications online, is better than my Sony :hide:

Depending on the size of your room your Polk Audio PSW111 maybe okay ...

Have Fun with your new toy ...:yes::yes:


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Well ... after reading the specifications online, is better than my Sony :hide:
> 
> Depending on the size of your room your Polk Audio PSW111 maybe okay ...
> 
> Have Fun with your new toy ...:yes::yes:


Thanks, I love toys :bigsmile:


----------

